# Need good exegetical work on Hebrews 4



## matthew11v25 (Apr 18, 2005)

I would like some advice on finding some good exegetical work on Hebrews 4. I have read Pink, Kistemaker, Macarthur and am starting to dive into Owen...is there anyone I am missing?

something that covers rest/sabbath issues.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Apr 20, 2005)

I would also be very interested in anyone's input on this. I would like to have a better understanding of the Sabbath rest in Hebrews 4.

Thanks,
Joseph


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 20, 2005)

Although the title of this chapter has to do with "Mosaic Covenant" and the Sabbath, Dr. F. Nigel Lee has much to say about Hebrews 4 and the Sabbath rest that remains in this treatment from _The Covenantal Sabbath_.


----------



## Rich Barcellos (May 18, 2005)

Matthew,

If you have Owen, you have all you need.  Richard B. Gaffin has a chapter in Pressing Toward the Mark on this. The chapter is titled "A Sabbath Rest still awaits the People of God." Also, Joseph A. Pipa deals with Heb. 4 in his excellent book on the Lord's Day.


----------



## Robin (May 19, 2005)

Here is a sermon by Michael Horton on "Entering God's Rest"....

http://www.christreformed.org/resources/sermons_lectures/00000057.shtml?main

Robin


----------

